# Vera Bradley mini laptop bag



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I was just looking at the new patterns for Vera Bradley and came across this new bag. Does anyone here have the mini laptop bag. It sounds like it would be perfect for a kindle.
Thanks!!

Tracie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a perfect bag, Goofy!

Here's a link and a picture:



Of course, there are other fabrics available, too!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, rats. . . .I really like that. . . . .as if I need another bag for anything!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh poop.  I got a laptop bag for my netbook and Kindle.  I did NOT need to see this, and I love this new pattern too.  
1-2-3-4-5-6-7 not there not there not there......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like a perfect bag, Goofy!
> 
> Here's a link and a picture:
> 
> ...


No, really, Meemo, it's there. See?


Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Bad Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Who, me?


Jus' doin' my job...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, really, Meemo, it's there. See?
> 
> 
> Betsy


ARGGHHHHH!!!! I love my pink elephants laptop bag, I do, I do!!!!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ohhh, so pretty!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the new color Symphony in Hue.  I took another look after seeing the posts about the mini-laptop bag.  I managed to resist.  I never had any Vera Wang bags before I joined kindleboards.  I have the handbag in mod floral blue and the bowler in pinwheel pink.  I've been eyeing the small duffle as a gym bag.  Holding off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I were going to get a mini laptop bag, I would get this one:










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this one best:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann, that's the new color I like (symphony in hue).  I also like blue rhapsody a lot, but the more I look at them, the more I favor symphony in hue.  Geez, I'm starting to look at the Vera Bradley site as much as I have looked at Oberon products.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay.... I had never owned a Vera Bradley until the KB accessories discussions became part of my life.  Now, I have bowlers, mini bowlers, a backpack.... I've outfitted my SIL..... and I'm thinking this mini laptop bag needs to join "the fam".  All of you have earned another star for your Enabler Crown!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just looking again (I swear I'm NOT buying one...unless it goes on sale...) and noticed the description:

"Soft, interior bars may be repositioned to fit a portable DVD player, reader, GPS navigational system and headset, multi-media player with accessories, or handheld game console with games."

Specifically mentioning a reader can only be good news - they're becoming more "mainstream"!


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

So I had to go to the mall and look at it in person. I put my kindle into and SOLD!!  My Kindle 1 fits great inside. I will try to post some pics later!! It really is a nice case.

Tracie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We should ALL get one   and no, I'm not on commission!

Betsy


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Goofy370 said:


> So I had to go to the mall and look at it in person. I put my kindle into and SOLD!! My Kindle 1 fits great inside. I will try to post some pics later!! It really is a nice case.
> 
> Tracie


YES! Please share pictures, I'm VERY curious as to see how the Kindle fits. It would be a perfect fit for the KDX.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Goofy370 said:


> So I had to go to the mall and look at it in person. I put my kindle into and SOLD!! My Kindle 1 fits great inside. I will try to post some pics later!! It really is a nice case.
> 
> Tracie


I really, really do NOT need another bag. And I really, really did NOT want to get into the whole Vera Bradley thing, which has been fairly easy because I'm not a big fan of paisley nor of floral prints. But a couple of those do look nice.... and it does say "for readers"... and even though I always thought VB was online-order only, now you mention they have them at _malls_.... so maybe I should just v e r y cautiously go tiptoe past one just to take a _look_....

... what store(s) carry them? Macy's, perhaps?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I really, really, do NOT need another bag. And I really, really did NOT want to get into the whole Vera Bradley thing, which has been fairly easy because I'm not a big fan of paisley nor of floral prints. But a couple of those do look nice.... and it does say "for readers"... and even though I always thought VB was online-order only, now you mention they have them at _malls_.... so maybe I should just v e r y cautiously go tiptoe past one just to take a _look_....
> 
> ... what store(s) carry them? Macy's, perhaps?


I don't think you can usually find them at bigger stores, although you can find similar bags. You can find stores near you on the locator on the VB website. I know locally one of the Merle Norman stores carries them, a bookstore near me does as well. You can usually get the best deals online I think.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Who at Kindleboards started posting about Vera Bradley bags originally?  You know who you are.  Fess up.  It wasn't in this thread.  It was a long way back.

Some of the patterns that I've seen in Barnes & Noble didn't appeal to me at all, but now they're coming out with some that I like a lot.  Recently I saw a few items in blue rhapsody in B&N, but they weren't the styles I would have been interested in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan:  there's a Vera Bradley shop down in Occoquan.  Not sure what it's called. . .Hawai'ian sounding name I think.  Used to be across from the lighthouse shop but I think it moved. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I really, really, do NOT need another bag. And I really, really did NOT want to get into the whole Vera Bradley thing, which has been fairly easy because I'm not a big fan of paisley nor of floral prints. But a couple of those do look nice.... and it does say "for readers"... and even though I always thought VB was online-order only, now you mention they have them at _malls_.... so maybe I should just v e r y cautiously go tiptoe past one just to take a _look_....
> 
> ... what store(s) carry them? Macy's, perhaps?


There was a VB store at Reston Town Center almost across from where we had our KB meet-up. It's where I got my bowler. Yes, I've not been a fan of paisley, so the VB hadn't been high on my list before, but I'm liking some of these new prints!

Betsy


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry... I'm technology challenged and don't know how to post a picture of a VB bag..... but while drooling over the mini laptop bag yesterday... I came across another VB bag that I really like for our Kindles and/or laptops too.  It's called the Vera Bradley tall zip tote.  It's more of a vertical bag rather than a horizontal and there are a few patterns on sale right now at ebags.  It has two pockets on the outside with the magnetic closure that I really like for taking along accessories and measures 12 x 14 which I like.  A little bigger than a purse but still a nice size!!  Just thought I'd let everyone know..... she said in true enabler mode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you post the link?  If youu do, I can make the image link.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the toile. I'm a big fan of B&W and the skin on Ginny is B&W. I'll have to measure to see if her bubble butt (6 cell battery) will fit.

I like the bag I have now. It's a vertical messenger bag and fits Ginny and Little Gertie and my cell phone and my lap pillow and a host of other things. That's why I want something that will just fit Ginny because I tend to cram the other bag with all kinds of stuff.

Ohhhh, the agony. <sigh>


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just had to come in this thread, didn't I? I happen to be down in Salisbury, near a store with a very good sized VB area. I think I'm going to have to head over. Just to look, really.....


----------



## stampingpaperdoll (Oct 4, 2009)

I was wondering about the Vera Bradley hipster bag.  I just became the proud mama of a new kindle this Thursday.  I have picked out my Oberon case and Kindle skin--but I was just wondering if anyone used a Vera Bradley bag for their Kindle?  I'm a Vera Bradley freak and just love her bags--so well made, washable and all the colors go with everything.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stampingpaperdoll said:


> I was wondering about the Vera Bradley hipster bag. I just became the proud mama of a new kindle this Thursday. I have picked out my Oberon case and Kindle skin--but I was just wondering if anyone used a Vera Bradley bag for their Kindle? I'm a Vera Bradley freak and just love her bags--so well made, washable and all the colors go with everything.


I have a hipster - it works well for my K1 in its Oberon case and a slim wallet. Not a lot of room for lots of other stuff, but it holds those just fine. 
(And on a side note, the mini-hipster was perfect for the days in the parks at Disney World - held the few essentials for being there & the strap is long enough to wear cross body so it was light & comfy. Way better than a fanny pack!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tall zip tote from website:

and ebags sale link:
http://www.ebags.com/vera_bradley/tall_zip_tote_clearance/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=139615


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meemo, Ann, Betsy, thanks for the info....  Occoquan is not that far from me, and I've been meaning to go there for a while anyway, so I'll see if I can find the right place.

I have a box full of old copper pots and pans that I want to unload, and one of the shops in Occoquan said they'd try to sell them for me...  so maybe there'll be enough $$ in it that I can splurge on a VB bag!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting the picture of the VB tall zip tote and the link to ebags!!  I'm thinking this bag will take care of my laptop and my KK in the Oberon cover too.  Or, since I don't transport my laptop all that often, it would take care of my KK, wallet, cell phone etc with ease.  I really like this bag and I seem to do better with a vertical design rather than a horizontal.  Klutz that I am.... I tend to bump things more with horizontal bags.  Wish I lived near a store with VB but I don't.  I bought several of my purses NWT on eBay for about half the retail price so I may try that route again.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks so much for posting the picture of the VB tall zip tote and the link to ebags!! I'm thinking this bag will take care of my laptop and my KK in the Oberon cover too. Or, since I don't transport my laptop all that often, it would take care of my KK, wallet, cell phone etc with ease. I really like this bag and I seem to do better with a vertical design rather than a horizontal. Klutz that I am.... I tend to bump things more with horizontal bags. Wish I lived near a store with VB but I don't. I bought several of my purses NWT on eBay for about half the retail price so I may try that route again.


Check the VB website - discontinued colors are on sale, and the Riviera fabric is a steal at $25 (from the original price of $84!)
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?Sku=10383&
Wasn't my favorite pattern, but the mini-hipster was a steal too & that's the pattern I got for the trip & it kinda grew on me. Go figure.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

For what it's worth, the Tall Zip Tote is a discontinued item and has been on sale for a while. Need to check the sale section at VB to see what patterns are left, and current price. The discontinued Lindsay is also a great bag for the Kindle, but is now only available on ebay. It also fits a netbook well. Another new one is the Mailbag which would also work with the kindle. Happy shopping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tabatha, and congratulations on your first post!

As an obvious VB fan, you'll fit in fine here in accessories!  

Be sure to head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself and your Kindle status!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wound up getting a super tote in Puccini. Not my fave, but good for fall and it was 40% off. I needed something big enough to hold BRAT's books. 

Of course My husband was rushing me along, so I didn't get a chance to look at the mini laptop bags.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> For what it's worth, the Tall Zip Tote is a discontinued item and has been on sale for a while. Need to check the sale section at VB to see what patterns are left, and current price. The discontinued Lindsay is also a great bag for the Kindle, but is now only available on ebay. It also fits a netbook well. Another new one is the Mailbag which would also work with the kindle. Happy shopping.


Well DOH! I didn't even look at the current colors. Still, that deal at $25 is whispering in my ear...but I should resist. I really should.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks so much for posting the picture of the VB tall zip tote and the link to ebags!! I'm thinking this bag will take care of my laptop and my KK in the Oberon cover too. Or, since I don't transport my laptop all that often, it would take care of my KK, wallet, cell phone etc with ease. I really like this bag and I seem to do better with a vertical design rather than a horizontal. Klutz that I am.... I tend to bump things more with horizontal bags. Wish I lived near a store with VB but I don't. I bought several of my purses NWT on eBay for about half the retail price so I may try that route again.


I have this bag and I love it!!!. I took it to Vegas a couple of weeks ago. I had my laptop, K2, wallet, passport and snacks. I was trying not to over pack the bag. I am planning to buy a netbook as a birthday present to myself in Dec. I got my bag in Caffe Latte. Paid $30 on VB site.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> I have this bag and I love it!!!. I took it to Vegas a couple of weeks ago. I had my laptop, K2, wallet, passport and snacks. I was trying not to over pack the bag. I am planning to buy a netbook as a birthday present to myself in Dec. I got my bag in Caffe Latte. Paid $30 on VB site.


ladyknight33 - I was wondering: I thought it looked like it would hold everything described by you (except I do have netbook that I travel with now instead of my 15" laptop) & I really like the night owl fabric - but I wondered if, being quilted fabric only - does it flop badly when fully loaded - meaning it falls over easily if you are not very very careful how you set it down?

(I do like the seemingly greater number of organizing pockets this one seems to have over the mini-laptop)


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Not sure if anyone was interested in seeing the inside of this bag. I received it as a birthday gift. I really like it. I feel that my Kindle is well protected. The bag is a quilted hard shell kinda. It has a zipper front pocket that I have my charging cord and then a pocket on the back "non-zipper" as well.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks good.  Is there room in there for anything else besides the kindle on the inside of the bag?  I didn't realize it was more than soft fabric.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Looks good. Is there room in there for anything else besides the kindle on the inside of the bag? I didn't realize it was more than soft fabric.


I have my mighty bright light in with the Kindle. I think you could put a wallet and cell phone in the outside pockets. If you don't use or have a light you could put your charging cord inside leaving even more room in the pockets for something else.

I didn't realize it was made with the hard shell either. The little bars inside of the bag are adjustable so that you can make them nice and snug around your Kindle.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Why did I look in this thread?  I DO NOT NEED another bag for my Kindle, and my local Hallmark store carries VB bags and is only a 10 minute drive from work...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do like this....have to put it on the list....maybe in the spring.

Betsy


----------



## brenwinter (Jun 12, 2009)

I stopped by my local Hallmark store to check this out.  I have a Kindle 1 in an Oberon cover.  While it fits, you have to move the bars pretty close to get it to stay snug.  There is probably 1" on the side and 2-3" on the bottom after you put the bars in place.  I didn't get one, but am still thinking about it. It really is a neat case!  (I currently have about 10 bags -- really don't need another one.......)

Brenda


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just ordered and received a mini-laptop bag! I had a Borsa Bella travel bag, but it just wasn't big enough. It wasn't large enough to hold the light, and I wanted something that would hold everything while traveling. I like the Borsa Bella, but I like this better. Please forgive the picture quality (they are from a cell phone). This bag holds my charger in the outside pocket and the Kindle and my light inside. The bag is lightweight for travel, but offers padding and good protection for the Kindle. I have the light on the side, and the neck is bent so that it wraps.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I really like this for travel and storing .And they have my print Java Blue i have a tote bag and it will match perfectly
thanks for showing this


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jo said:


> Not sure if anyone was interested in seeing the inside of this bag. I received it as a birthday gift. I really like it. I feel that my Kindle is well protected. The bag is a quilted hard shell kinda. It has a zipper front pocket that I have my charging cord and then a pocket on the back "non-zipper" as well.


Thanks for this, Jo. I was wondering if the mini laptop case would fit the Kindle 2 in its cover and it looks like it works. M-m-m, Valentines Day is coming up. Have to go talk to my husband..... ;-)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

stampingpaperdoll said:


> I was wondering about the Vera Bradley hipster bag. I just became the proud mama of a new kindle this Thursday. I have picked out my Oberon case and Kindle skin--but I was just wondering if anyone used a Vera Bradley bag for their Kindle? I'm a Vera Bradley freak and just love her bags--so well made, washable and all the colors go with everything.


I don't have a hipster, but I do have the mini-hipster and that fits my K2 perfectly wearing just a skin. It wouldn't fit with a case, but I enjoy reading my K2 without a case occasionally, and the mini-hipster is perfect for that. Plus, there's an outside zipper pocket for a light or cord if you need it.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I don't have a hipster, but I do have the mini-hipster and that fits my K2 perfectly wearing just a skin. It wouldn't fit with a case, but I enjoy reading my K2 without a case occasionally, and the mini-hipster is perfect for that. Plus, there's an outside zipper pocket for a light or cord if you need it.


I'm considering buying a mini too, just got to have a bit of free cash in my pocket.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So you like the mini-hipster for the Kindle?
Does anyone know anything about the Vera Mail bag; I really like it from the pictures on the site, I haven't seen it in person
and I was wondering if anyone had experience with it?

Here's my pic of my Vera mini-laptop bag "Symphony in Hue" with my Kandle; I never even liked Vera Bradley till I got my Kindle and joined Kindleboards; now I love her stuff and, I don't know if this is good or bad, there's a VB store just a few miles down the road, right near the Whole Foods where I do my weekly shopping


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't ever really liked the Vera prints so these threads haven't tempted me...until now.  Why did I open this?  I went to the Vera site and have found several things I am going to need.  I guess I need to go ahead and file my taxes so I will know how much I have to spend.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw this vera bag in the store and it is more for a netbook. I thought is was way to big and bulky for the kindle. However, the Kindle in an Oberon cover fits easily into the Vera Bradley large cosmetic case and it is only 24.00


----------



## bubbaroo (Feb 10, 2010)

This is exactly the bag I got for my Kindle. it works perfectly!


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> I saw this vera bag in the store and it is more for a netbook. I thought is was way to big and bulky for the kindle. However, the Kindle in an Oberon cover fits easily into the Vera Bradley large cosmetic case and it is only 24.00


i looked this up online and some patterns are on sale for $16.00 http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Accessories/Large-Cosmetic/154771/defaultPageSize/15/defaultColor/Blue%20Rhapsody/pc/638/p/154771/mode/viewall/pageSize/102/sc/645/c/0/currentIndex/0.uts


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I just received the Vera Bradley mini laptop bag that I ordered as a travel bag for my Kindle. As you can see from the pictures below, there is room for my Kindle in its Bobarra cover, the book light that I use, some extra batteries for the light and my charging cable on the inside. I should be able to fit a waterproof case (when I get one) into one of the outside pockets. This is not really a streamlined bag, but it has hard sides to protect my Kindle and is large enough to carry everything for me when I am traveling or on vacation. I chose this bag based more on functionality than on appearence, but I was pleasantly surprised with the way the Imperial Toile pattern blended with my cover and skin. This works for me.

















Sorry, I tried to make these photos smaller, but they are still huge.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful! I love the imperial toile. That case really does seem just made for a Kindle, doesn't it?


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

hmmm... might be a bit too "flamboyant" for me -- but nice ... 

            Tbb


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Oooooo!!!  I've never been a handbag-y type of gal - only ever have one bag at a time til it falls apart. But Oooooo!!! I want a few of them! And I can think of so many reasons why I should, too!!


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I just purchased this mini laptop bag and I love it.  I wanted something that I could use when I travel and know my kindle would be well protected.  This bag was perfect for what I wanted!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I just received the mini lap top in Java Blue my kindle DX fits inside perfectly!I got this for traveling for the added protection
I use the outside pocket for the powercord and travel light
I dont need to use the spacers taht came with it mine fits like a glove inside love it!I also have a Villager bag in Java Blue


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh darn, why did this thread have to pop back up when I had forgotten all about heading down to Occoquan to look at bags...      

And since I've been looking at the laptop portfolio bag, I've had VB bags on my mind already....  this is Not Good for my financial situation.  

Good thing it's raining today, so I don't feel like driving around.  And I'm busy with school stuff.  Maybe if I ignore the idea it will go away.  I can hope, anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder how an iPad would fit into the mini laptop bag...



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Target has a Swiss Gear travel bag that holds my netbook (with 6 cell bubble butt) and Kindle (with cover) as well as lots of nifty pockets inside and out. It has a shoulder strap, too, which doesn't show in the photo. Only $20. Couldn't get the image link, but I think this will work.

http://www.target.com/SwissGear-Vertical-Travel-Black-Grey/dp/B001QSYEJ8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&searchView=grid5&qid=1268590385&frombrowse=0&keywords=swiss%20gear%20bags&field_browse=1038576&searchSize=30&field_availability=-2&refinementHistory=subjectbin%2Ctarget_com_age%2Ctarget_com_gender-bin%2Ctarget_com_character-bin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&searchNodeID=1038576&field_launch-date=-1y&sr=1-2&searchRank=price&searchPage=1&field_keywords=swiss%20gear%20bags


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

danfan said:


> .... But Oooooo!!! I want a few of them! And I can think of so many reasons why I should, too!!


If you ever run out of any of those reasons, you know you'll have plenty of help here finding more!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What department is it located in in the store?  I hate wandering around big box stores.  Have to go to Target in a bit.
Paula ny


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

corkyb said:


> What department is it located in in the store? I hate wandering around big box stores. Have to go to Target in a bit.
> Paula ny


It's in electronics on the wall of computer bags. I've had mine for a couple of weeks and I love it. Lightweight, sturdy, and holds a ton of stuff. I'm using the Buxton cell phone wallet as a purse and I can just pop it in the Swiss Gear bag with my netbook (two inside pockets) so I only have one thing to carry.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Finally went into a "real" store that sells tons of VB items.  Bought a Jazzy Clutch in the Poppy Fields fabric/pattern that was on sale and (because I have been coveting it here for way too long) a Mini Laptop Case that was not on sale in the same fabric.  KindleBoards is killing my bank account!


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder how an iPad would fit into the mini laptop bag...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


The iPad fits PERFECTLY into the mini laptop bag. One of the bars fits right on the end of the case.

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/07/03/vera-bradley-mini-laptop-case-for-ipad-review/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leilani said:


> The iPad fits PERFECTLY into the mini laptop bag. One of the bars fits right on the end of the case.
> 
> http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/07/03/vera-bradley-mini-laptop-case-for-ipad-review/


Thanks, Leilani, I've had my VB mini laptop bag since soon after that post was made last year. Love it! I use it for my Kindle occasionally, too.

Betsy


----------

